# 06 GTO problems



## golf013f (Jan 19, 2015)

Not sure if this belongs in here...

I have had my 06 GT0 close to two years now. I seem to have two issues with the car. 1) I have issues starting the car from time to time. First off if you don’t drive it at least weekly I have to give it some gas while starting up. Cold mornings same thing I have to give it some gas while turning on the car. Other times when I try to start the car it’s as dead as a doorknob. I’ll get a ride from someone else that day and I’ll try again later and it starts right up like nothing happen. 2nd problem is after car warms up/been driven 30 + the idle seems to fluctuate. Sitting at a stop light I’m usually at 1100 RPM, but sometimes it will go up to 1300-1400, and then plummet to 08/0900 RPM and almost turns off. A friend thought this second issue might have to do with a dirty fuel filter. I’m the third owner of the car and since owning the car I have done the following
New Battery May 11th 2013

System flush (oil, power steering, brake cleaner + 
bled brake lines, radiator coolant) Rotated tires May 18th 2013

K&N CAI

Replaced front brake pads June 16th 2013

Replace spark plugs and wires, put on headers  August 10 2013

Oil change w/ filter. 69900 October 12 2013
Borla exhaust pipes

Oil change w/filter. 71200 November 22 2014

Has anyone else have had similar issues? I appreciate any and all help


----------



## golf013f (Jan 19, 2015)

Problem #1 is my primary concern. Do you guys think its the alternator or starter perhaps going bad?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

For the idle check for a vacuum leak. Not starting depending on temperature might be crank sensor. When it refuses to start does it crank or nothing happens?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It sounds like you said it turns over but doesn't fire or start when cold and you have idle surge. If it's turning over it isn't your starter or alternator. It sounds like a tuning problem and may be related to the K&N. The first thing I would do though is get a spray MAF cleaner and carefully take out the MAF and clean the sensor (without touching the sensor). Sometimes the K&N can get oil on it. If that doesn't work check the installation of the intake and then get someone that knows how to do tuning to look at it.


----------



## golf013f (Jan 19, 2015)

Allright thank-you svede1212. I'll go ahead and try that this weekend and report in afterwards.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

With CAI and headers, a tune is definitely needed and idle should be around 800.


----------



## osxPitt (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds like a dirty throttle body along with the above mentioned dirty MAF sensor. Remove the MAF and use MAF spray cleaner on the sensor. Pull the boot off of the throttle body, soften any built up carbon from the blade/bore area with carb cleaner spray or throttle body spray (BG products makes a good one), scrub with a tooth brush, then hose remaing stuff into the intake. Disconnect the battery and connect the cables together for 5+ minutes to wipe the keep-alive-memory and force a relearn. It will start hard and run like crap for a few seconds until the crap is cleared from the intake. Good luck!


----------



## golf013f (Jan 19, 2015)

Update-
Cleaned the MAF and MAF sensor w/ MAF cleaner. Also removed the throttle body, and used throttle body cleaner to get the grime off. There was not a whole lot of buildup on either on the throttle body or the MAF. Also cleaned K&N air intake. 
Also now the car has a 1/3 chance of starting up correctly. As in I put the key in the ignition and it either starts up, OR does not turn at all. If it does not turn I take the key out and try again. Usually after the third or fourth time the car starts right up. If its not the MAF or the throttle body, is the next logical conclusion that the tune needs to be adjusted? and if so what are your Recommendations?


----------

